# Apple IIe à remettre en route



## Erem (16 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,
J'ai récupéré un Apple IIe bien équipé qui était destiné à la déchetterie. Et je ne pouvait pas m'y résigner quelque soit son état . Son propriétaire m'a assuré qu'il fonctionnait, il y a longtemps avant remisage.
Après nettoyage général, sans aller jusqu'au démontage, j'ai testé l'ensemble et... le ventilo externe fonctionne, l'alim semble fonctionner, le jus arrive sur le moniteur... Mais rien n'apparaît à l'écran.
Je pars de zéro sur cette bécane que je connais très mal. J'ai quelques docs en PDF, mais c'est pas simple 
D'où ces questions adressées au fins connaisseurs du Apple IIe, et je sais que ce n'est pas aisé :
- Est-ce qu'il y a des manips à faire au clavier pour tester les composants au démarrage ?
- Est-ce que l'Apple IIe peut démarrer sans disquette (j'en ai pas, hélas) ?
- Quelle est le genre de panne à rechercher en priorité ?

Je n'ai pas tout en tête, mais je peux regarder plus précisément la bête, les cartes d'extension, les périphériques... si ça peut être utile...
Merci d'avance 
Ci-joint une photo de la config
	

		
			
		

		
	






et une autre des entrailles :


----------



## Franz59 (16 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour
J'avais acheté le même il y a... 35 ans !
Oui il faut un OS sur disquette pour démarrer (un DOS 3 de préférence) à insérer dans un drive
Je n'ai malheureusement plus aucun floppy pour cet appareil (pas simple à trouver)
Pour le reste, je ne m'en souviens plus, désolé.


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2017)

Belle prise quand même.  C'est peut-être juste un problème d'écran ?

Je ne me souviens plus très bien pour l'OS, il n'y avait pas le minimum en résident avec un basic intégré ?


----------



## r e m y (16 Janvier 2017)

Il me semble (mais ca remonte loin...) que meme sans disquette DOS dans le lecteur, il devrait y avoir un logo s'affichant à l'écran, puis un curseur clignotant.  

Et si les lecteurs de disquettes sont bien branchés avec leur carte contrôleur dans le slot 6, ils devraient "grogner" à la mise sous tension en cherchant à lire une éventuelle disquette.


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2017)

Il faudrait que je ressorte le mien, mais j'ai tellement pas le temps ... si ça se fait il ne marche plus aussi.


----------



## Rubber_Soul (16 Janvier 2017)

Salut,

Très belle machine 
Par curiosité c'est quoi le numéro de série sur la carte mère ??



r e m y a dit:


> Il me semble (mais ça remonte loin...) que même sans disquette DOS dans le lecteur, il devrait y avoir un logo s'affichant à l'écran, puis un curseur clignotant



Je crois que c'est écrit _Apple][ _puis après tu as un curseur où tu peux taper du texte, mais on peut rien faire tourner sans disquette.


----------



## Erem (17 Janvier 2017)

En tous cas, je n'en ai jamais vu un démarrer (pour le moment - je ne désespère pas) alors je n'ai aucune idée sur le fait qu'il faille ou pas une disquette système pour avoir quelque chose à l'écran. J'essaierai de le remettre en route dans les jours qui viennent pour vérifier si les lecteurs de disques cherchent quelque chose (bon, à priori r e m y, ils ne sont pas sur le slot 6). Il faudra que j'identifie bien les différentes cartes installées .

Rubber_Soul, le seul numéro qui pourrait correspondre à un n° de série de la CM est "820-0073-A ©1982" et ligne dessous : "607-0664". Sous le boitier, j'ai aussi cette étiquette (voir photo). Tu as plus de précisions sur le modèle ?


----------



## Franz59 (17 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour, un coup d'œil
Là: https://www.ebluejay.com/ads/item/3152658
ou là: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/122279267072?vectorid=229466&lgeo=1&item=122279267072&rmvSB=true


----------



## Rubber_Soul (17 Janvier 2017)

Erem a dit:


> Rubber_Soul, le seul numéro qui pourrait correspondre à un n° de série de la CM est "820-0073-A ©1982" et ligne dessous : "607-0664". Sous le boitier, j'ai aussi cette étiquette (voir photo). Tu as plus de précisions sur le modèle ?



La rev. A, est plus rare que la B. Normalement on trouve le numéro de série ici (cf. photo)



Et t'as une idée des cartes installés ? Je vois juste la carte pour les 2 lecteurs et peut-être une pour l'extension de mémoire.



Franz59 a dit:


> Là: https://www.ebluejay.com/ads/item/3152658
> ou là: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/122279267072?vectorid=229466&lgeo=1&item=122279267072&rmvSB=true



On va éviter les 17 $ de frais de port ^^. Sur eBay France (http://www.ebay.fr/sch/Informatique...189&Marque=Apple&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684) il y'a de temps a autre ce genre d'article ou bien sur Leboncoin de temps a autre. Mais c'est vrai qu'au USA on trouve tellement plus de vieux Macintosh/Apple divers et super intéressant !


----------



## melaure (17 Janvier 2017)

Bah quand je vois les prix du vieux matos Apple c'est du délire !!!


----------



## Erem (17 Janvier 2017)

Rubber_Soul a dit:


> La rev. A, est plus rare que la B. Normalement on trouve le numéro de série ici (cf. photo)


OK, c'est bien là que j'ai piqué le n° cité plus haut.



Rubber_Soul a dit:


> Et t'as une idée des cartes installés ? Je vois juste la carte pour les 2 lecteurs et peut-être une pour l'extension de mémoire.


Je vais regarder ça.


----------



## Erem (18 Janvier 2017)

Me revoilà avec des détails et une forte présomption sur la panne...
D'abord, présentation des cartes installés dans la machine :
• Sur le slot 1 : vide (réservé aux cartes modem)
• Sur le slot 2 : une carte "INTERFACE PARALLELE" Rev.D "Texte" MIDP2. Ce slot est réservé aux cartes pour imprimante. J'ai bien la carte, mais pas l'imprimante . A noter un long câble avec un port parallèle classique. J'ai constaté une des broches cassée ou manquante (normal ?) au niveau du branchement sur la carte (en rouge sur la 2è photo). Pas grave, je ne prévois pas d'imprimer dans l'immédiat ;-)




• Sur le slot 3 : réservé aux cartes graphiques permettant un affiche plus performant en 80 colonnes. J'ai une carte CHAT MAUVE "EVE" RVB 80col 64K. La câble de sortie est branché sur le connecteur "Peritel" de la carte (en haut à droite de la carte). Il ne peut pas être branché sur le connecteur en bas à droite (trop de broches pour la fiche). En sortie du boitier, cela donne un connecteur de type VGA femelle 9 broches. Mon écran n'est pas branché dessus. Enfin, cette carte, contrairement aux autres, ne peut être installée que sur ce slot du fait de ses 2 séries de broches venant s'enficher sur 2 slots alignés de la carte mère.



• Sur le slot 4 : une carte pour la souris est installée. Cette bonne vieille souris carrée pour laquelle j'ai une affection particulière, le modèle M0100.



• Sur le slot 5 : une carte Wildcard de ELITE SOFTWARE COMPANY est installée. Un câble assez fin en part vers un petit bouton poussoir fixé au dos du boitier. J'ai cherché un moment à quoi ça peut bien servir. En fait, c'est un système pour copier plus ou moins sauvagement les programmes en cours (voir ce doc). Il semble que le poussoir lance le soft qui permet la copie. Je me demande d'ailleurs si il n'existe pas d'incompatibilité avec la carte CHAT MAUVE... Si quelqu'un a pratiqué avec cette carte... A noter un fil assez fragile reliant 2 soudures au dos de la carte.



• Sur le slot 6 : réservé aux lecteurs de disques. J'ai une carte Apple avec 2 fiches partant chacune vers un lecteur 1 et un lecteur 2 de disquettes 5"1/4. Avec une disquette que je ne peux pas tester, donc, comprenant le soft VISICALC.



• Sur le slot 7 : vide
• Le moniteur est connecté en RCA sur un connecteur spécifique soudé.
Enfin, j'ai la chance d'avoir un Pad Numérique périphérique, connecté directement sur la carte mère.
Je poursuis avec quelques détails de la carte mère, carte qui me semble en bon état, pas de composant à l'aspect douteux, même si j'ai un peu de mal à m'y retrouver  :
En bas à gauche, le processeur MOS Technology 6502 à 1 MHz !


Les slots sans les cartes d'extension :


En haut à gauche, la nappe grise du clavier et juste à sa droite, le connecteur du Pad numérique :


Une dernière avec la jungle des composants 



Enfin , quand je mets le tout sous tension, l'alim produit un petit bruit "tic tic tic tic" rapide et la diode "Power On" située près de l'arrivée électrique sur la carte mère ne s'allume pas (elle a clignoté une fois pendant quelques secondes). Pas de voyant allumé sur le clavier non plus.
Alors je crois ne pas trop me mouiller en disant que cette alim est morte ou à réparer. Quelqu'un a une alim d'Apple IIe à débarrasser ? 
Merci d'avoir lu cette longue prose.


----------



## melaure (18 Janvier 2017)

Désolé pas de pièces détachées, mais en tout cas ton Apple II est super bien équipé. J'espère que tu trouveras la pièce pour ré-utiliser tout ça.

Si je trouvais une heure de libre ce WE, j'essaierais de ressortir le mien et voir s'il démarre.


----------



## Rubber_Soul (18 Janvier 2017)

Comme le dit melaure ta machine est bien équipée 
Du coup j'ai des remarques/questions :
- Si tu as une carte Chat Mauve, ton écran doit être en couleur, car c'était pour mettre un écran en couleur non Apple. Car l'écran couleur Apple (AppleColor Composite Monitor) peut être branché sans une carte équivalente.
- Si tu comptes t'en servir de toutes les façons il est vivement conseillé de changer tous les condensateurs (CM/Alim...), ça ne fait pas de mal, au contraire ^^


Erem a dit:


> Je me demande d'ailleurs si il n'existe pas d'incompatibilité avec la carte CHAT MAUVE...


Possible, mais sans la doc c'est dure de juger. Mais j'ai déjà lu qu'il existait des incompatibilités entre certaines cartes. Tu as essayé de le démarrer sans aucune carte ?

Au pire si tu n'as pas d'écran couleur tu peux toujours revendre la Chat Mauve pour une 100aine euros ^^ ce qui te permettra de faire changer les condensateurs par une tierce personne, a moins qu'un gentil forumeur veut bien le faire ^^


----------



## Erem (18 Janvier 2017)

Tu as raison, l'écran est un Philips PCT 1201 avec pour seule connectique une entrée RCA. Ce doit être un monochrome. J'essaierai plus tard de brancher un écran sur la sortie vga de la carte chat mauve.


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2017)

Si je connaissais un mec sur Lyon pour changer les condos, je peux te dire qu'il aurait du boulot avec moi, une bonne vingtaines de machine à refaire au moins !


----------



## Rubber_Soul (19 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Si je connaissais un mec sur Lyon pour changer les condos, je peux te dire qu'il aurait du boulot avec moi, une bonne vingtaines de machine à refaire au moins !


Avec un peu d'entraînement ça se fait soi même, surtout avec toutes les vidéos sur le net ^^ Bon faut-il avoir le temps 



Erem a dit:


> Tu as raison, l'écran est un Philips PCT 1201 avec pour seule connectique une entrée RCA


Enlève toutes les cartes et branche sur le Philips, y'a pas de raison pour que ça ne marche pas si l'ordi est fonctionnel & l'écran.


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2017)

Rubber_Soul a dit:


> Avec un peu d'entraînement ça se fait soi même, surtout avec toutes les vidéos sur le net ^^ Bon faut-il avoir le temps



Je n'ai plus trop confiance dans ma capacité actuelle. Si je pouvais en faire quelques une avec un gars compétent, oui, je pourrais ensuite me débrouiller seul. La y a pas de touche "Cancel" quand tu fais une connerie. Donc j'apprécierais que quelqu'un me ré-apprenne à souder correctement.


----------



## baron (19 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Donc j'apprécierais que quelqu'un me ré-apprenne à souder correctement.


Ce n'est évidemment pas la même chose que de le voir en vrai mais cet article était très bien :
• http://macbidouille.com/articles/reussir-de-belles-soudures/


----------



## daffyb (19 Janvier 2017)

baron a dit:


> Ce n'est évidemment pas la même chose que de le voir en vrai mais cet article était très bien :
> • http://macbidouille.com/articles/reussir-de-belles-soudures/


J'ai parcouru en diagonale l'article. J'ai quelques remarques :
- Maintenant, les soudures sont sans plomb donc il faut chauffer à environ 380°C
- Par contre, pour dessouder des vieux composants, rester à 250 °C (faire des essais)
- Pour dessouder plus facilement d'anciennes soudures, ne pas hésiter à ajouter de l'étain (souder, pour dessouder plus facilement)


----------



## initialsBB (23 Février 2017)

Pour l'anecdote j'ai croisé un Apple IIe abandonné au pied d'un arbre sur l'esplanade de la Gare de Lyon il y a deux mois... je voulais vraiment le récupérer mais il avait très visiblmement servit d'urinoir (dans le meilleur des cas). Il était vraiment immonde
Du coup merci à ce fil qui me permet de voir ce que j'aurais aimer faire moi-même !


----------



## melaure (23 Février 2017)

En surveillant eBay, LBC et cie, tu pourras bien trouver un II à "sauver" et à protéger chez toi


----------



## claude72 (23 Février 2017)

Erem a dit:


> Enfin , quand je mets le tout sous tension, l'alim produit un petit bruit "tic tic tic tic" rapide et la diode "Power On" située près de l'arrivée électrique sur la carte mère ne s'allume pas...


En général, ce petit bruit avec une alim à découpage signifie que le primaire fonctionne (c'est le plus compliqué à dépanner !!!) mais que le secondaire est en court-circuit... en l'occurrence, c'est une des sorties (ou plus d'une) de l'alim qui est en court-circuit, probablement à cause de condensateurs qui ont mal vieilli, soit dans l'alimentation, soit sur la carte-mère.
Il faudrait que tu débranches l'alim de la carte-mère et que tu essayes de remettre en marche :
- même tictictic : voir le secondaire de l'alim
- plus de tictictic et des tensions présentes sur le connecteur de sortie de l'alim (+12, +5, -12 -5V) : voir la carte-mère.

Pour les disquettes, j'ai donné en 2015 tout ce que j'avais d'Apple II à *matacao* : UC, cartes, lecteurs, moniteurs, manuels, etc. et toutes les disquettes (DOS, logiciels, vierges...) : il devrait pouvoir t'aider si tu as besoin de disquettes DOS et autres.





daffyb a dit:


> - Maintenant, les soudures sont sans plomb donc il faut chauffer à environ 380°C


Et c'est là que les pistes du circuit imprimé se décollent... La soudure RoHS sans plomb pose de nombreux problèmes, d'abord à cause de sa température de fusion supérieure qui brûle tout, ensuite à cause d'un manque de souplesse qui fait que les soudures cassent, et pour finir à cause des "whiskers" qui font des courts-circuits partout (beaucoup des problèmes actuel des Mac et ce depuis 2005 environ sont dus à la soudure sans plomb)... Pour une utilisation personelle par un particulier bricoleur peu expérimenté elle est plutôt à déconseiller.

Mais il est encore possible d'acheter (chez Radio-Spares ou Sélectronic ou Conrad par exemple) de la soudure non-RoHS, de la vraie avec du plomb (Sn 60% Pb 40%), plus facile à utiliser et avec un point de fusion dans les 185-190°qui évite de brûler les circuits imprimés et les composants.


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2017)

Intéressant, donc il faut stocker un peu de soudure "à l'ancienne" 

Tu devrais donner des liens précis si possible.


----------



## claude72 (24 Février 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Intéressant, donc il faut stocker un peu de soudure "à l'ancienne"


Je ne pense pas que ça soit nécessaire, dans la mesure où il existe des dérogations à l'utilisation de la soudure RoHS dans certains domaines, et donc la soudure plomb-étain sera (en principe) toujours disponible à la vente...
(du moins au moins pour les professionnels)





> Tu devrais donner des liens précis si possible.


Je suis allé vérifier la disponibilité sur le site de chacun des 3 magasins de VPC de matériel électronique que j'ai cité... mais chacun propose des dizaines de produits différents, avec des diamètres de fil différents, des conditionnements différents, des marques différentes, tout ça dans des variétés d'alliages différents (incluant le classique Sn60+Pb40 et d'autres contenant en plus jusqu'à 2% de cuivre ou d'argent), avec des flux décapants différents et en quantités différentes...

Chez RadioSpares il y a le choix entre 101 produits différents... je ne peux pas donner 101 liens, ni choisir pour vous !
Si on descend à un conditionnement par 100 g (c'est le minimum, ce site est plutôt orienté professionnels !), il reste 10 produits...

Sélectronic est plus accessible pour les particuliers et propose par exemple ces 3 produits qui pourraient vous intéresser :
http://www.selectronic.fr/bobine-de-10g-de-soudure-au-plomb-0-8mm.html
http://www.selectronic.fr/bobine-de-50g-de-soudure-au-plomb-0-6mm.html
http://www.selectronic.fr/mbo-soudure-au-plomb-1-0mm-bobine-de-130g-1.html

Mais tous ces produits varient plus ou moins d'une année à l'autre, donc les liens risquent d'être morts l'année prochaine.


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2017)

Merci, c'est déjà une base de départ.


----------



## dandu (27 Février 2017)

Normalement, pour un usage personnel, y a pas de restrictions et on en trouve facilement, même sur Amazon and co.


----------



## jfwal (13 Mai 2018)

Erem a dit:


> En tous cas, je n'en ai jamais vu un démarrer (pour le moment - je ne désespère pas) alors je n'ai aucune idée sur le fait qu'il faille ou pas une disquette système pour avoir quelque chose à l'écran. J'essaierai de le remettre en route dans les jours qui viennent pour vérifier si les lecteurs de disques cherchent quelque chose (bon, à priori r e m y, ils ne sont pas sur le slot 6)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello,
As-tu réussi la remise en service ?
Je suis tombé sur ton post en cherchant des informations sur la Wildcard ESC (spécifiquement celle-ci, en PCB bleu)
JF


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,

J'en ai réparé plusieurs, ton alim est en CC, débranche la broche d'alimentation de la carte mère et démarre l'alim
Si le bruit (tac, tac, tac) est toujours présent alors problème alim, sinon, un composant HS sur la carte mère, qui pompe trop de jus et passe l'alim en CC (touche pour voir si il n'y a pas un composant qui chauffe)

Il y a un basic intégré, au démarrage l'apple doit faire bip et en haut de l'écran il doit y avoir écrit "Apple ||" si le switch sous le clavier est en QWERTY.

Pour l'autest de la mémoire il faut appuyer simultanément sur les deux touches Pommes + Control et enfin Reset


----------



## Erem (22 Juillet 2018)

Quelques nouvelles... pour ce post qui commence à dater. J'ai du refaire un bonne partie des condensateurs : j'ai changé les C1 et C23, les 4 C15/16/21/22, les 5 C12/13/14/19/20, et le fameux C7.
Mais le verdict est implacable : mon Apple IIe ne démarre toujours pas : un très très léger bruit/sifflement dans l'alim (qui met 2/3 secondes à disparaître quand je coupe le jus), mais la diode de la carte mère ne s'allume pas et ça en reste là. Je suis en train de voir comment tester mon alim. pour savoir s'il va falloir me pencher aussi sur la carte mère. Elle présente pourtant un bel aspect. A suivre !


----------

